# Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Dezember 2013)

*Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

					Das Community-Mitglied fabianiosodon hat sich mit einem Kollegen zusammengetan und mit dem Aufbau eines aufwändig gekühlten High-End-PCs begonnen. Der Bau- und Kunstschlosser hat vor, ein Sockel-2011-System mit zwei Grafikkarten dauerhaft in einem Glaskasten zu betreiben, der mit wärmeleitfähigem Öl befüllt wird.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*


----------



## efdev (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

na bei so einer kühlung wäre eine 290x doch gut untergebracht.

ansonsten nette idee mal schauen was draus wird.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

Also, ich muss aber sagen, ist schon ein alter Hut, habe ich vor Jahren mal bei Youtube gesehen, und es bringt schon was


----------



## metalstore (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

klingt super 
aber was genau ist das für Öl, denn es muss ja wärmeleitfähig und elektrisch absolut nicht leitfähig sein...


----------



## Lancer. (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*



metalstore schrieb:


> klingt super
> aber was genau ist das für Öl, denn es muss ja wärmeleitfähig und elektrisch absolut nicht leitfähig sein...


 
Das Medizinische Öl aus der News kenn ich nicht aber viele benutzen Transformator Öl, hat eine relativ Gute Wärmeleitfähigkeit und leitet eben nicht. 

Mich würden eher die Thermik interessieren, man muss die Komponenten Speziell anordnen so das nirgends ein Kühlstau entsteht und somit die Teile überhitzen. Bei zwei GPUs wird es ganz schön Eng und somit kann dort weniger Öl fließen was gleichzeitig wieder heißt das das Öl heißer wird.


----------



## MyArt (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

Schade das die Hardware dann nirgends mehr zu gebrauchen ist.

Aber interessante Sache 
Ich freu mich auf Neuigkeiten vom Projekt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*



metalstore schrieb:


> aber was genau ist das für Öl, denn es muss ja wärmeleitfähig und elektrisch absolut nicht leitfähig sein...


 


Lancer. schrieb:


> viele benutzen Transformator Öl, hat eine relativ Gute Wärmeleitfähigkeit


 
Dazu mal schnell ein Wort: Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit ist fast völlig egal, da die Wärme hier nur zu einem ganz geringen Teil durch Wärmeleitung und zum allergrößten Teil durch Wärmekonvektion abtransportiert wird. Sprich es ist egal wie schnell die Wärme durch stehendes Öl wandern würde (Leitung) da das Öl sich ja thermisch motiviert bewegt und somit warmes Öl die Wärme "wegträgt" ohne dass eine Wärmeleitung stattfinden muss (Konvektion).

Auf dem gleichen Prinzip basieren ja auch Wasserkühlungen (und Zentralheizungen usw.) - auch wenn dort per Pumpe der Thermik nachgeholfen wird... denn was Wärmeleitfähigkeit angeht ist Wasser auch äußerst bescheiden, das verwendet man hier wegen der hohen speziefischen Wärmekapazität. So gesehen wäre Wasser hier sogar sinnvoller als Öl... wenn da nicht die blöde elektrische Leitfähigkeit der Ionen wäre. 



Travel schrieb:


> Schade das die Hardware dann nirgends mehr zu gebrauchen ist.


 
Wenn mand drauf anlegt schon - Bad in geeignetem Fettlösemittel / Ultraschallbad, trocknen lassen und die Hardware ist sauberer als je zuvor.


----------



## poiu (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

@metalstore da kannst theoretisch jede Öl reinkippen selbst Olivenöl geht nur ist das auf Dauer nicht so toll 

@Incredible Alk 

@Lancer. joop Hochspannungstrafos während schon lange so gekühlt 

Transformatorenöl

werden auch drin versenkt^^ wenn ich mich richtig erinnere Energietechnik ist paar Jahre her


----------



## metalstore (5. Dezember 2013)

man kanns ja mal mit Wasser versuchen 

aber gab es nicht mal eine News zu "Novek" oder wie das hieß, ne Flüssigkeit, in die man Handys etc tauchen kann ohne dass sie kaputt gehen?
Das könnte man hier ja auch benutzen...


----------



## over-clocker (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

Hallo,

Ich sehe da im dauerbetrieb größere Probleme. 

Ich fange mal mit dem größten Problem an:
*
Feuchtigkeit *

Da der Aufbau offen ist, wird sich mit der Zeit Wasser über die Lüft im Öl anreichern. 
Was nicht gleich zu einem Kurzschluss führt, aber du wirst ein Korrosionsproblem bekommen bei den Kupfer Bauteilen. 
*
Falsches ÖL*

Öl ist nicht gleich Öl. In deinem Medizinischen Krimskrams sind keinerlei Additive drin, die die langzeitstabilität des Öles sicherstellen. 
(dies beeinflusst auch im wesendlichen das Hydrophilie verhalten)
*
Welches Öl dann ?*

Transformatorenöl

Da in Deutschland alles genormt ist gibt es auch hierführ eine Norm : Das Öl sollte folgenden Normen entsprechen:

IEC 60296 Tabelle 2 (Inhibierte Öle), Abschnitt 7.1 (Hohe Oxidationsstabilität und niedriger Schwefelgehalt)

*Wer verkauft sowas?*

Zum Beispiel Shell mit dem "Shell Diala S4 ZX-I"

*Was kostet es pro L?*
In einem 209L Gebinde kostet der L 3,80€

Ich würde mal schauen welche Firmen so etwas jeden Tag einsetzen und dann 40l abkaufen. 


*Und den Aufbau bitte so gute es geht abdichten wegen der Feuchtigkeit. 

*


----------



## Voodoo2 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

offener aufbau evtl bakterien auch das ist ärgerlich


----------



## Tiz92 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> offener aufbau evtl bakterien auch das ist ärgerlich


 
Die sind sowieso überall und steril bekommt man das sowieso nicht.


----------



## Sp3cht (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

Für Versuchszwecke bzw. Showzwecke ist das super aufregend und ein echter Hingucker. Das Ganze allerdings als normalen Rechner für zu Hause zu betreiben ist in meinen Augen völliger Schwachsinn.

Angenommen eine Graka wird hin... -> alles öl abpumpen, alles sauber machen (wie bekommste denn den PCI-X slot sauber????)

Jungs kauft euch lieber für das Geld ein Replicabaukasten und bastelt lieber dort, das bleibt euch länger, es ist Zeitlos (im gegensatz zum Rechner der jedes Jahr alt wird), ihr könnt rumcruisen und "babos" nicht nur  spielen sondern auch welche sein.

Ist euch der PC zu laut! ... folgende Lösung (wenn möglich) -> PC in anderes Zimmer stellen, Löcher für die Kabel in die wand bohren (auch für USB die Verlängerungen durchziehen und evtl. einen usb hub aufn Tisch stellen)

und so weiter und sofort...


----------



## RolfRui (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

das Projekt wirft eine Reihe interessanter Fragen auf, unter anderem:

- wie verändert sich der Kontaktwiderstand bei Steckern aller Art, indem sich Öl sich zwischen die Kontaktflächen begibt?
- sind die dem Öl ausgesetzt Kunststoffe löslich durch Ölbestandteile?
- kommt es zu kapazitiven Veränderungen zwischen Leitungen der Platine (Öl vs Luft als Dielektrikum)

da bin ich schon sehr gespannt, denn eigentlich ist das ein genialer Ansatz zur Kühlung extrem kompakter Rechner.


----------



## Dreak77 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

Haben bei uns in der Firma ebenfalls mal ein System in Öl aufgebaut (ohne HD, normales Aquarium) zu Demozwecken. Haben Haushaltsübliches Sonnenblumenöl verwendet, ist jedoch eine ziemlich ekelhafte angelegenheit weil alles nachher na Friteuse riecht und man die Hardware danach in den Müll kloppen kann (haben nur alte Hardware verwendet die ohnehin im Müll gelandet wäre)

Wenn ich lese WAS ihr in die brühe tunken wollt schmerzt es mir jedoch in der Brust. Ich rate davon ab. Falls es dennoch gemacht wird baut das System vorher wenigstens einmal auf um es auf Funktion zu prüfen, nicht das nachher etwas hinüber ist und ihr teuren Hardwareschrott da liegen habt.

Ansonsten viel Erfolg!


----------



## perling (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

Kann mir einer sagen was das fürn Riesen lüfter ist ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

du meinst wohl den kühler, der ist von phanteks, genaues modell hab ich gerade nicht im kopf


----------



## Rennradler77 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

Die CPU Lüfter bewegen doch normaler Weise Luft...

Mich würde mal interessieren, was die in Öl sollen und ob die überhaupt anlaufen - Ich bezweifel es. Oder sind es spezielle Lüfter die auch Masse bewegen können?

Werden die Steckverbindungen versiegelt, wenn ja womit, Silikon?


----------



## Iwata (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

Mich würde mal wirklich brennend interessieren, wie man denn den ganzen Schnodder wieder von der Hardware bekommt ?


----------



## h_tobi (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

Nette Sache, die schon öfters gemacht wurde.

Das Hauptproblem sind die Leitungen, die aus dem Behälter raus kommen, 

da ist eine TOP entkopplung Pflicht, da das Öl auch durch die Kabel kriecht.

Ich hatte schon Öl in Steuergeräten, welches im laufe der Zeit mehr als 8m duch die Kabel gekrochen ist.


----------



## Voodoo2 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Die sind sowieso überall und steril bekommt man das sowieso nicht.


 

nein nein das ist schon klarr 

lass mal sowas ein paar monate offen oder halb offen stehen 

ich sehe das jeden tag in der arbeit richtig schön


----------



## Diweex (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

Da stellt sich mir noch die Frage, inwiefern da überhaupt noch Kühlkörper und Lüfter notwendig sind.
Ein bekannter hat das auch mal gemacht, war leider nicht dabei. Er meinte auch nur, das sei eine mords sauerrei


> Mich würde mal interessieren, was die in Öl sollen und ob die überhaupt  anlaufen - Ich bezweifel es. Oder sind es spezielle Lüfter die auch  Masse bewegen können?


Luft ist im Prinzip auch nichts anderes als Masse, mit relativ geringer Dichte. Sonst könnte man ja auch einfach eine Pumpe einsetzen, um wenigstens etwas zirkulation zu haben (sofern denn notwendig, siehe Post von Incredible Alk, Seite 1)


> man kanns ja mal mit Wasser versuchen


Nicht das noch wer auf blöde Gedanken kommt, nicht versuchen Auch 100% reines Wasser leitet (zwar nicht viel, mit ein bisschen Pech aber viel genug).

gruß

diweex


----------



## Psyotic (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*



Diweex schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir noch die Frage, inwiefern da überhaupt noch Kühlkörper und Lüfter notwendig sind.
> Ein bekannter hat das auch mal gemacht, war leider nicht dabei. Er meinte auch nur, das sei eine mords sauerrei
> 
> Luft ist im Prinzip auch nichts anderes als Masse, mit relativ geringer Dichte. Sonst könnte man ja auch einfach eine Pumpe einsetzen, um wenigstens etwas zirkulation zu haben (sofern denn notwendig, siehe Post von Incredible Alk, Seite 1)
> ...


 
Das Problem ist eher das 100% reines Wasser sehr teuer ist und sich wie ein Lösungsmittel verhält.


----------



## erwinh (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

Lüfter im öl die sich da drinnen drehen sollen . . . vielleicht runtermontieren . Und alles mit stickstoff einfrieren da sich dann ja eh nix mehr bewegt , oder getriebelüfter egal probieren geht über studieren . .  .  man könnte es auch in schweres wasser eintauchen falls wer ein AKW zuhause hat . . .


----------



## Bummsbirne (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

Nach dem Test bitte die gesamte Hardware zu mir.


----------



## SilencerAMD (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

Die idee an sich finde ich ja echt Klasse. Tolles Projekt und ein toller gedanke 

Also das die lüfter sich drehen würden bezweifle ich. Dafür sollte das Öl einfach eine zu hohe Viskosität aufweisen.
Ich kenn mich mit der Materie selber nicht sehr gut aus. Solltest du aber einen guten''Luftersatz'' finden würde ich die lüfter Abmontieren. Da das Öl ja umgewälzt wird von der Teichpumpe sollte damit ja genug strömung entstehen um wärme abzuführen  Ansonsten vlt ne Wakü im Ölkasten? ^^


----------



## Patrickclouds (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

_"Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt"_

sehr spannend seine Hardware mit Öl einzusiffen


----------



## Superwip (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

Fast so spannend wie das ansiffen mit Kondenswasser und Knetmasse...


----------



## Verteidiger Terras (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

Ich habe vor 2 Tagen noch ein Thema in einem englischsprachigen Forum gelesen in dem jemand das selbe getan hat und nachher nur noch Probleme hatte, weil die Backplate der Graka für den Kühler, einige Kabel und sogar das Becken selber vom Öl zerfressen wurden und das ganze nachher nur noch ein einziges reparieren war. Würde mich aber mal sehr interessieren ob das bei diesem Projekt hier auch der Fall ist.
MfG Verteidiger Terras


----------



## General Quicksilver (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

Also wenn ich mich richtig belesen habe ist Weißöl = Parafinöl. Prafine fungieren auch teilweise als Lösungsmittel, also könnte es schon Probleme mit bestimmten Kunststoffen geben. Zumal das Öl ja auch nicht dafür vorgesehen ist. Ebenso Problematisch wäre eine Diffusion des Öls in die Kondensatoren. 
Teschnich ist das Problem z.B.: mit Flourcarbonen gelöst, z.B.: von 3M Fluorinert Electronic Liquid :3M US , nur wie schon öfters dargelegt gibt es dort diverse Probleme. Zu erwähnen wäre da diverse Beschränkungen, das Treibhauspotential, die Flüchtigkeit der Flüssigkeiten --> besonders dichte Gehäuse erforderlich usw.

Aber respeckt sowas durchzuziehen.


----------



## micsterni14 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

Finanziert das eigentlich jemand? Oder ist das eine Auftragsarbeit?

Alles andere wäre mir den Aufwand für soetwas vergängliches wie PC-Technik nicht wert^^

Zu den ganzen "drehtsichderLüfter" Fragen, ..gibt doch genug Youtube Videos

Viel Erfolg jedenfalls und sehr nett, die Community auf dem Laufendem zu halten!

MfG


----------



## lggd95 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

Ja, kann es auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wieso man seine schöne teure Hardware mit so einem gematsche Versauen muss...


----------



## Tech_13 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

Aber wenn Öl, dann schon Weißöl


----------



## jamie (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

Bin seit dem Anfang am Projekt dran und find's immer noch super.


----------



## Rollora (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

jepp, das hab ich vor 8 Jahren auch mal gemacht, ungefähr zeitgleich kam bei Tomshardware auch ein 15 Seitiger Artikel zu einem ähnlichen Projekt.  ist ganz cool eigentlich.


----------



## Hoopster (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

finde es ein spannendes projekt, nur finde ich es schade um die bauteile, die sind somit wertlos. wann gibts bilder?


----------



## fabianiosodon (1. März 2014)

Hoopster schrieb:


> finde es ein spannendes projekt, nur finde ich es schade um die bauteile, die sind somit wertlos. wann gibts bilder?



für bilder musst du im thread unter casemods reinschauen^^ link ist in der signatur!


----------



## Hoopster (3. März 2014)

Bin mit iPad drin und seh ich keinen link


----------



## fabianiosodon (3. März 2014)

Hoopster schrieb:


> Bin mit iPad drin und seh ich keinen link



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/307721-olgekuehlter-high-end-pc.html


----------



## Hoopster (4. März 2014)

sieht wirklich klasse aus! und danke nochmal für den link


----------



## Research (6. März 2014)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

Liefen die Lüüüfter däm 





> erhöhten *Widerrstand* bisher


 mit alller macht entgägen.

@ Topik
Nettes Projekt. Die GPU muss man nicht versiegeln, ob wohl jemand die oft leidenden Elkos/SpaWas mal mittesten kann?


----------



## Dazzle1 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

Wenn die Cpu so zu warm ist, soll er doch einfach ne Tauchpumpe in dem Teil versenken und nen Wasserkühler drauf machen


----------



## Gamer1970 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

Sehr interessant, bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Hoopster (8. März 2014)

ein paar strömung braucht es doch auch oder bin ich da falsch??


----------



## D0pefish (8. März 2014)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

nur Versuch macht kluch 
Wie wär's wenn ihr später auch mal eine Art enges kunstgeschlossertes Gehäuse versucht, also von dem Show-Würfel wegkommt und es eher geschlossen, wie zBsp. beim KFZ-Getriebe den Formen der Hardware anpasst mit Druckausgleich über Wärmflaschen-ähnlichem Dings oder aufgeschraubter Barbiepuppe haha. Weniger Öl, höhere Fließgeschwindigkeit, kein Einfluss von Sonnenlicht... nur so eine Idee. Mir wär's auch zu schade um die Hardware aber solche Experimente sind immer zu begrüßen.

Wie schon richtig erklärt, sind Wasser und Öl keine guten Wärmeleiter sondern Wärme(über)träger also gute Kälte- bzw. Wärmespeicher.


----------



## Hoopster (11. März 2014)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

wie ist den die temp. vom öl nach einiger zeit? haste mal ein paar tests gemacht?


----------



## micsterni14 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*

Bei allem Für und Wider, der betriebene Aufwand ist da mal als "trve epic" zu bezeichnen^^


----------



## orca113 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Bei allem Für und Wider, der betriebene Aufwand ist da mal als "trve epic" zu bezeichnen^^



Genau! hammergeile Arbeit Jungs!


----------



## Superwip (3. April 2015)

*AW: Spannendes Kühlungsprojekt gestartet: High-End-Hardware wird in Ölbecken versenkt*



Dazzle1 schrieb:


> Wenn die Cpu so zu warm ist, soll er doch einfach ne Tauchpumpe in dem Teil versenken und nen Wasserkühler drauf machen



Wasserkühler sind für die thermohydraulischen Eigenschaften von Wasser optimiert welches eine geringere Viskosität hat als Öl und eine etwa doppelt so große Wärmekapazität.

Wenn schon Wasserkühler dann auch mit Wasser. Die Wärme kann über einen Radiator als Wärmetauscher an das Öl abgegeben werden. Als Kühler unter Öl ist ein Luftkühler wohl tatsächlich besser geeignet wobei Luftkühllösungen die für sehr schnelle/leistungsstarke Lüfter optimiert sind ideal sein dürften. Es ist auch möglich das Öl mit Wasser zu kühlen was in einigen Fällen sinnvoll sein könnte in der Regel wohl aber einen Mehraufwand bedeutet.



> Nettes Projekt. Die GPU muss man nicht versiegeln, ob wohl jemand die oft leidenden Elkos/SpaWas mal mittesten kann?



Elkos haben selbst nur eine sehr geringe Abwärme, ihre Temperatur sollte maximal wenige K über die Öltemperatur steigen. Wie stark sich die SpaWas (MOSFETs) erhitzen oder auch nicht hängt wohl vor allem von dem Ölfluss an der jeweiligen Stelle ab kritische Temperaturen sind aber keinesfalls zu erwarten, die Kühlung speziell dieser Teile sollte bei weitem besser sein als an Luft.


----------

